# Browning Sweet 16



## adamsisus (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a Belgium made Browning Sweet 16 that is having problems ejecting low brass shells. Any ideas?


----------



## lakelbr (Nov 23, 2007)

Make sure there is no rust in the chamber.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 23, 2007)

Be sure the rings are on correctly.


----------



## CAL (Nov 23, 2007)

magazine tube might need cleaning and just a small amount of oil applied.


----------



## sweet 16 (Nov 23, 2007)

I would say rings on spring are not set for low brass shells. Shot one for over 20 years, great shotgun.


----------



## Hammack (Nov 23, 2007)

Sweet 16 has it right.  You need to change your rings over for light loads.  My father has one that he purchased in 1954.  Shot it until the bolt locked and it was sent back to Belgium, and stripped to a bare receiver and run back thru the assembly line.  When they sent it back they reinserted the empty hull in the chamber before packaging so when he pulled the bolt back after he received it the empty hull was ejected.  I always thought that was pretty cool.  He's still shooting it today, and it's one of the best shotgun designs made in my opinion.


----------



## CAL (Nov 23, 2007)

He's still shooting it today said:
			
		

> I agree,ole John M.was a genius for sure.


----------



## Gun Docc (Nov 23, 2007)

set the brake correctly and your troubles will most likely fix itself

http://www.guncustomizing.com/images/browning_brake-schematic.gif


----------



## mike bell (Nov 28, 2007)

I was asked the exact same thing today at work.  Do you know somebody named Sammy?

Thanks  Gun Docc, I need that link cause last time I saw it I forgot to save it.


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 28, 2007)

Why are you boys shooting that thing? Put it up and shoot something that isn't worth as much.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 28, 2007)

I love my A-5s........I shoot heck out of em- they ain't that rare.........or valuable...... millions of em out there.

Fine Shotguns. I will hunt Waterfowl with an A-5 a bunch this year - cause my Dad and Grandad did..........


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Nov 28, 2007)

sweet 16 said:


> I would say rings on spring are not set for low brass shells. Shot one for over 20 years, great shotgun.



JUST CURIOUS, IVE GOT A SWEET SIXTEEN TOO BUT ITS A JAP MADE. DOES IT HAVE THE SAME RINGS ON THE SPRING?  IVE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM W/ IT BUT BEST I CAN REMEMBER IVE ONLY SHOT LONG BRASS SHELLS.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 28, 2007)

P&Y FINALY said:


> JUST CURIOUS, IVE GOT A SWEET SIXTEEN TOO BUT ITS A JAP MADE. DOES IT HAVE THE SAME RINGS ON THE SPRING?  IVE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM W/ IT BUT BEST I CAN REMEMBER IVE ONLY SHOT LONG BRASS SHELLS.



They are the same. Shoot heck out of her.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Nov 28, 2007)

agarr said:


> They are the same. Shoot heck out of her.



GOOD DEAL! THANKS.  SHES BEEN GETTING A WORK OUT THE LAST TWO DAYS. DOVES YESTERDAY AND RABBITS TODAY. I LOVE THAT GUN!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 30, 2007)

Booner Killa said:


> Why are you boys shooting that thing? Put it up and shoot something that isn't worth as much.



whats a gun for?  

Belgian Sweet 16's are worth anywhere from $1500 up if they're in really good shape.


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 30, 2007)

What's a new one that has never been fired worth in the original box??? Anybody know???


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 30, 2007)

Booner Killa said:


> What's a new one that has never been fired worth in the original box??? Anybody know???



not sure.  my uncle has one 1971.  he's shot it plenty, but it is mint.  I dont know anybody anymore particular about keeping his guns in good shape than my uncle, and he's a Browning man through and through.  He said he'd ask $1750 if he was gonna sell it.


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Dec 3, 2007)

He won't get $1750 for it if it has been shot.  I've seen ones that are unfired, new in the box that have not been sold for that much.  It's probably worth $750 to $800.  He probably just does not want to sell it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 3, 2007)

7mm REM MAG said:


> He won't get $1750 for it if it has been shot.  I've seen ones that are unfired, new in the box that have not been sold for that much.  It's probably worth $750 to $800.  He probably just does not want to sell it.



http://www.browninga5.com/

http://www.gunsinternational.com/results.cfm?cid=49


----------



## captbrian (Dec 3, 2007)

my stepdad has three belgium a-5's he bought in the 60's.  the 20, sweet 16, and light 12.  no rust, in excellent condition. he has 2 barrels with each of them, and man are they fun to shoot.


----------

